# [Umfrage] Impfung Schweinegrippe ja oder nein?



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Oktober 2009)

Seit heute ist der Impfstoff in Deutschland in Massen vorhanden...(ca. 50Millionen)

Ab dem 02.11. ist dieser für alle zugänglich..

Wer lässt sich impfen???

Bitte egal, ob "ja" oder "nein" mit einer kleiner Erläuterung...

greetz


----------



## Fighter3 (26. Oktober 2009)

Nein, ich werde mich aufgrund der gigantischen Nebenwirkungen (-> Beipackzettel) nicht impfen lassen! Zu dieser Entscheidung kann ich auch nur allen anderen Leuten raten, außerdem kann man sich irgendwann immernoch umentscheiden und impfen. Solche Massen wie die bestellt haben werden wohl nicht so schnell weg gehen. 

p.s. Gehört das nicht eher ins Politik & Wirtschaft - Forum?


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2009)

Habe das Thema verschoben 

mfg
der8auer


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein
wie von Fighter3 schon angesprochen, die Nebenwirkungen und außerdem hat davon niemand, außer die Pharmakonzerne(die sich eh schon dumm und dämlich verdienen), einen Nutzen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Oktober 2009)

[x] nein

ebenfalls wegen Nebenwirkung etc.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Oktober 2009)

Evenuell ...

Ich hab zwar relativ wenig Kontakt zu anderen Personen, da ich meistens von Zuhause aus arbeite, aber ganz ausschließen würde ich es nicht.


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. Oktober 2009)

Nein, wegen Nebenwirkungen und unnötiger Panikmache, das is einfach ne normale Grippe


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Nö, selbst wenn ich in Gebiete reise, wo man es eher antreffen kann.


----------



## Opheliac (26. Oktober 2009)

Nö alles nur Panikmache.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Oktober 2009)

nein, als gesunder junger Mann kann ich ne Grippe ab. Selbst wenn ich dann mal ne weile flach liege, sterben werde ich in Deutschland daran nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

[X] _Nein_

Sehe da ehrlichgesagt keinen Grund für mich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> nein, als gesunder junger Mann kann ich ne Grippe ab. Selbst wenn ich dann mal ne weile flach liege, sterben werde ich in Deutschland daran nicht.


 
Das haben auch viele während der spanischen Grippe gesagt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein, ohne zu überlegen

Grund:

In dem Impfmittel, steckt zu wenig % echter Wirkstoff, zum großteil werden Wirkverstärker verwendet.
Die Wirkverstärker verstärken leider nicht nur den Wirkstoff. D.h. 1st die Nebenwirkungen werden genauso verstärk u. 2nd alle möglichen Krankheiten die man kriegt auch, ne Grippe ist dann viel schlimmer wie sonst...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Oktober 2009)

oha danke für die zahlreiche Teilnahme bis jetzt^^

Stimmt es eig, dass z.b. Feuerwehrmänner usw. einen etwas anderen Impfstoff bekommen als der Rest des Volks?

greetz


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das haben auch viele während der spanischen Grippe gesagt.



Die Schweinegrippe ist auch nicht viel gefährlicher als eine "normaler" Influenza-Virus, außerdem, hat die Schweinegrippe, von der wir sprechen, nichts mit "Schweinen" zu tun.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. Oktober 2009)

[X] NEIN

Auch nicht vieln gefährlicher als 'ne normale Grippe, brauch also keine Impfung. Scheiß Panikmache!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Schweinegrippe ist auch nicht viel gefährlicher als eine "normaler" Influenza-Virus, außerdem, hat die Schweinegrippe, von der wir sprechen, nichts mit "Schweinen" zu tun.


 
Öhm, an Grippe sterben jährlich mehr Menschen als man denkt und man redet deshalb von Schweinegrippe, weil der ursprüngliche Erreger von den Tieren kam.


----------



## Bucklew (26. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Schweinegrippe ist auch nicht viel gefährlicher als eine "normaler" Influenza-Virus, außerdem, hat die Schweinegrippe, von der wir sprechen, nichts mit "Schweinen" zu tun.


Solange sie nicht mutiert nein. Aber nach der Mutation hilft auch keine Impfung mehr


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein

Auch wenn ich daran erkranken sollte, sonst bin ich gesund und werde es überleben. Was man meiner meinung nach vom Impfstoff noch nicht sagen kann .


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> [X] Nein
> 
> Auch wenn ich daran erkranken sollte, sonst bin ich gesund und werde es überleben. Was man meiner meinung nach vom Impfstoff noch nicht sagen kann .


 
Keine Sorge, der Impfstoff überlebt die Grippe.


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. Oktober 2009)

nein
1. eventuelle nebenwirkungen
2.panikmache
3. wenn ich dran sterbe hab ich halt gelitten
4. pharmakonzern-geldmache

PS:lol wie viele sich net impfen lassen haben se den impfstoff umsonst entwickelt und produziert...die machen verlust......


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht mutiert nein. Aber nach der Mutation hilft auch keine Impfung mehr



... und eine Impfung kann dies begünstigen.


----------



## theLamer (26. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein

Quecksilberhaltiger Konservierungsstoff? Ne, danke - ich schädige mich lieber mit Alkohol, da hab ich immerhin was von


----------



## Bucklew (26. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ... und eine Impfung kann dies begünstigen.


Link? Das interessiert mich mal.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Link? Das interessiert mich mal.



Auf die Dauer entwickeln Viren eine Resistenz gegen gewisse Heilmittel, wie man ganz gut beim Pinselschimmel beobachten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Viren können keine Resistenz entwicklen. 
Es ist eine RNS mit einer Proteinhülle, mehr nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

Und wie erklärt man sich, dass z.B. Penicilin gegen gewisse Viren mitlerweile wirkungslos ist, wobei man früher damit Krankheiten heilen konnte?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Oktober 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> nein
> 1. eventuelle nebenwirkungen
> 2.panikmache
> 3. wenn ich dran sterbe hab ich halt gelitten
> ...



Die machen kein verlust, gibt ja auch immerhin tausende die ein Jambamonatspaket haben...und die machen auch Kohle ohne ende.(Wenn du verstehst was ich meine) Ich denke viele sagen hier auch nein weil wiederrum andere nein zur Impfung sagen.Ich werde mich trotz täglichem Kundenkontakt auch nicht Impfen lassen, weil ich aber generell gegen Medikamente bin, auch bei Kopfschmerzen...so gut wie nie was einnehme.Nochmal zum Verlust, den werden sie nicht machen weil es genug leute gibt die sich einkacken und schnell zum Arzt rennen (Warscheinlich die selben die viel von Kartenlegen und son nem Schei. halten) davon mal abgesehen das die Impfung noch nicht für alle zur Verfügung steht. Zuerst Polizei, Feuerwehr und ältere Menschen sollen diese bekommen können später dann der rest der Welt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie erklärt man sich, dass z.B. Penicilin gegen gewisse Viren mitlerweile wirkungslos ist, wobei man früher damit Krankheiten heilen konnte?


 
Penicillin bringt gegen Viren gar nichts, sie wirken gegen Bakterien und da ein Bakterium ein Lebenwesen ist, unterliegt es der Evolution, es kann sich also anpassen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Zuerst Polizei, Feuerwehr und ältere Menschen sollen diese bekommen können später dann der rest der Welt.



Das Krankenhauspersonal und die restliche Katastrophenabwehr (z.B. Rotes Kreuz) nicht vergessen. Ich fand's anfangs noch für eine Zumutung, dass Poltiker und Beamte ein verträglicheres Mittel bekommen sollten. 
V.a. da gewisse Nebenwirkungen immernoch nicht auszuschließen sind.

@quanti: stimmt, wie dumm von mir, mit logischem Denken hätte ich da auch draufkommen können, aber anscheinend hab ich schonwieder was durcheiander gebracht


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sollen das ältere Menschen bekommen? 

Schiebe es einfach der Schule in die Schuhe, auf der du warst und die dir das nicht beigebracht hat.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollen das ältere Menschen bekommen?
> 
> Schiebe es einfach der Schule in die Schuhe, auf der du warst und die dir das nicht beigebracht hat.



Die hat mir das schon beigebracht, ich hab nur die Einzelheiten offensichtlich vergessen

Ältere Menschen haben ein schwächeres Immunsystem, die brauchen das halt dringender. Wobei es bei denen doch eh' keinen Unterschied mehr macht


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ältere Menschen haben ein schwächeres Immunsystem, die brauchen das halt dringender. Wobei es bei denen doch eh' keinen Unterschied mehr macht


 
Ich frage eigentlich aus Sicht der Rentenkassen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frage eigentlich aus Sicht der Rentenkassen.



Pfff, da wird doch regelmäßig Geld verpulvert


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es aber Rentner gibt, die nicht geimpft werden und deshalb früher... mmm .. ableben.. 
Das schont die Kassen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

Mir fallen da sehr, sehr böse Worte ein
Aber unserer alten Generation zuliebe, behalte ich die lieber für mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Schwangere sollten nicht, Rentner brauchen nicht, Politiker dürfen nicht und dem Rest ist es frei gestellt. Fertig.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwangere sollten nicht,



Schwangere sind aber ebenfalls besonders gefährdet.


----------



## superman1989 (26. Oktober 2009)

von dem zeug kann man !STERBEN! also nein (X)


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> von dem zeug kann man !STERBEN! also nein (X)



Von Schweinegrippe aber auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schwangere sind aber ebenfalls besonders gefährdet.


 
Sie sollten aber nicht, weil sie eben schwanger sind und da man wie immer keine Ahnung hat, wie der Fötus darauf reagiert, sagt man präventiv, dass sie nicht sollen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, an Grippe sterben jährlich mehr Menschen als man denkt und man redet deshalb von Schweinegrippe, weil der ursprüngliche Erreger von den Tieren kam.



Bis jetzt sind 3 Menschen an der Schweine Grippe in Deutschland gestorben, alle 3 waren über 60  , so schon krank und Imnumschwach...
Eine so große gefahr geht davon für jüngere gesündere Menschen nicht aus...


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind 3 Menschen an der Schweine Grippe in Deutschland gestorben, alle 3 waren über 60  , so schon krank und Imnumschwach...
> Eine so große gefahr geht davon für jüngere gesündere Menschen nicht aus...



Ähm, es sterben auch jüngere Menschen an Grippe. Z.b. beim Sport; krank Sport machen ist nicht gut, da sich dadurch die Viren im Körper verteilen und den Herzmuskel angreifen. Durchs Schwitzen kann man dadurch zwar auch seine Krankheit auskurieren (wie es z.B. Jan Ulrich gemacht hat) aber es gibt viele bekannte Sportler, die daran gestorben sind. Auch ein 16-Jähriger ist mal beim Fußballspielen deswegen ums Leben gekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2009)

[nein]
An sowas werde ich nicht sterben.
Wäre zu einfach.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein

Ich laß mich grundsätzlich nicht impfen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2009)

@INU.ID
Ähm, wirlich gegen garnichts?


----------



## INU.ID (27. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @INU.ID
> Ähm, wirlich gegen garnichts?


Nö, warum sollte ich?


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2009)

Kinderlähmung, Tetanus, FSME...

Gegen ein paar Sachen sollte man sich schon impfen lassen.


----------



## JC88 (27. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein

Bei uns inner Feuerwehr hatte man schon vor ein paar Wochen die möglichkeit sich Impfen zu lassen. Auch da hat sich keiner Impfen lassen, eben aus den schon sehr oft genannten Gründen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Oktober 2009)

Als Kind wurde ich natürlich geimpft, das muß reichen. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok, Tetanus kann man vernachlässigen, aber FSME würde ich nicht unterschätzen.

Aber das ist ja dann dein Problem.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, also ich bin zwar nicht gegen FSME geimpft (die letzte Impfung war vor guz 7 Jahren), dafür aber gegen Kinderlähmung, Keuchhusten, Tetanus und, als Rot-Kreuz-Mitglied Pflicht, wenn man im Rettungswagen mitfahren will (und als unter 18-Jähriger kostenlos) gegen Hepatitis A, B und D


----------



## Gast7890 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nö, das wird alles nur raufgespielt. an normaler gippe sind auch schon millionen von menschen gestorben. da sollte man sich vllt impfen lassen gegen normale grippe.

mfg


----------



## Skaos (27. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, also ich bin zwar nicht gegen FSME geimpft (die letzte Impfung war vor guz 7 Jahren)



also FSME hält afaik 10 Jahre (hast also noch Zeit  ) und die würde ich mir auch auf jeden Fall geben lassen, wird ja immer schlimmer mit den Biestern, Tetanus naja schlecht ists sicher nich die zu haben, aber letztlich bekommt man die ja so oder so, wenn man aufgrund einer Verletzung ins Krankenhaus einreist oder?


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein

bei dieser Hysterie mach ich nicht mit. Habe mich bisher auch noch nie gegen "normale" Grippe impfen lassen und bisher auch nur selten einen grippalen Infekt gehabt. 

FSME und Tetanus hingegen empfinde ich als sehr wichtig. Hepatitis A&B Impfung muss ich aus beruflichen Gründen auch bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2009)

[x] Nein

Wenn sie kommt, dann kommt sie halt. Mein Immunsystem ist schon mit Schlimmerem fertig geworden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sash (27. Oktober 2009)

bin gegen vieles geimpft, aber diesmal setz ich ne runde aus. bringt mehr risiken als nutzen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

ähm was? Schweinegrippe-Impfung? 

Schonmal jemand ne Richtige Erkältung gehabt? Die ist viel härter als ne Schweinegrippe, klingt aber für die Medien nicht so spektakulär


----------



## Crymes (27. Oktober 2009)

(x) Nein

Ich werde mich nicht impfen lassen, weil ich glaube, dass das Risiko der Ansteckung für mich gering ist.  Außerdem lasse ich mich vor einer eventuellen Sommergrippe auch nicht impfen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Oktober 2009)

[x] eventuell

Ich warte ab, ob die Probanden die sich jetzt schon impfen lassen, die Nebenwirkungen überleben.


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2009)

[X] Nein 
ich werde mich nicht impfen lassen , da ich dazu gar keinen Grund sehe..


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

Halte ich für vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## Luigi93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nein, aufgrund der Nebenwirkungen. Wer hat eigentlich ja angekreuzt?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. Oktober 2009)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Nein, aufgrund der Nebenwirkungen. Wer hat eigentlich ja angekreuzt?



Er oder Sie möge sich bitte outen


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, Nebenwirkungen und diese Schweinegrippe is nur public-panic......Ich sehe in der Grippe keine besonders große Gefahr. 
so far

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Stimmt es eig, dass z.b. Feuerwehrmänner usw. einen etwas anderen Impfstoff bekommen als der Rest des Volks?



Wüsste ich nicht. Bundeswehr und z.T. Politiker kriegen einen anderen Impfstoff, weil die da zuständigen medizinischen Stellen lange vor der Massenimpfung der Länder sicherheitshalber was eingekauft und sich für ein anderes Produkt entschieden haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf die Dauer entwickeln Viren eine Resistenz gegen gewisse Heilmittel, wie man ganz gut beim Pinselschimmel beobachten kann.



Eine Impfung ist kein Heilmittel, sondern was zum Vorbeugen 




Skaos schrieb:


> also FSME hält afaik 10 Jahre (hast also noch Zeit  )



5-10 ist die Empfehlung



> aber letztlich bekommt man die ja so oder so, wenn man aufgrund einer Verletzung ins Krankenhaus einreist oder?



Wenn du glaubhafst versichern kannst, du geschützt bist, dann nicht. Ne Impfung zuviel bringt auch nur Ärger. Aber solange nicht sicher ist, dass dein Tetanus aktuell ist, kriegst du pauschal ne Ladung.


@Toppic:
[X]ehe ich mal richtig krank werde...


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Oktober 2009)

Lol. nur 1 JA(Ich wars übrigens nicht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

Das ist der, der dann als letztes hier noch aktiv ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Quanti 

Ich lieg am Boden


----------



## ColaFreaqii (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde die Impfung schwachsinnig...es könnten so viele Nebenwirkungen auftreten...


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Oktober 2009)

[X] eventuell

Hatte es erst vor, dann doch nicht, und naja eigentlich habe ich keinen Bock deswegen nicht Plasma/Blutspenden gehen zu können, und wenns mich wegen der Impfung dann noch wegbrettert, was ja fast immer der Fall ist spricht das wohl auch dagegen. Mal sehen, aber eher nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag nur soviel, ich bin ein ungeimpfter Überlebender der Vogelgrippe


----------



## ColaFreaqii (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch!!


----------



## drachenorden (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme nicht mit so vielen Menschen in Kontakt, als dass es sich aus Kosten-/Nutzensicht lohnen würde 

Ganz ernsthaft, auch ohne Impfung der letzten Jahre habe ich es "geschafft", keinerlei grippale Infekte oder eine waschechte Grippe-Erkrankung einzufahren ... 

MfG.


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab grad noch ne grippe zu verarbeiten, und lass mich nicht impfen. ka vielleicht war das auch die schweinegrippe die ich mir da eingefangen hab, jedenfalls so schlimm wars nicht. und sich jetzt nochmal impfen lassen..


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. Oktober 2009)

Also eine gute Freundin von mir hat sich gestern impfen lassen.

Naja warten wir mal ab


----------



## computertod (30. Oktober 2009)

auch ein grund dagegen wäre, dass ich dem Impfstoff auch Quecksilber enthalten ist welches ja meines wissens nach ein großartiges Gift für den Körper ist


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. Oktober 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> auch ein grund dagegen wäre, dass ich dem Impfstoff auch Quecksilber enthalten ist welches ja meines wissens nach ein großartiges Gift für den Körper ist



Gut aufgepasst im Chemie Unterricht
Genauer ist es ein Schwermetall und schon die Dämpfe sind giftig

Habe gerade gelesen...(tagessschau.de), dass der US Impfstoff wesentlich besser verträglich sei, als der unsere


----------



## poiu (2. November 2009)

Hallo 

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Impfung eine Abwrakprämie für die Pharmaindustrie!

In D. sind unter 10 Todesfälle bei der Schweinegrippe bekannt  und es wird panik gemacht wie damals bei Vogelgrippe, wenn man sich aber mal ansieht wer in der US Politik an dem Hersteller des  Grippenmedis tamiflu beteiligt ist, dann braucht man nur 1+1 zählen !

Ich Persöhnlich hab mich einmal gegen die normale Grippe impfen lassen, eine Woche danach habe ich eine so starke Grippe bekommen wie noch nie davor.
Gab einige  in der Familie die sowas erlebt haben 

grade war ich einkaufen, eine frau erzählt ihre mutter liegt jetzt im krankenhaus nach der normalen Grippenimpfung -> Lungenentzündung!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...6-scheingrippe-todesfaelle-durch-impfung.html

Schweden  zwei Totesfäle durch Grippe Vier durch denn Impfstoff! 

Umstrittener H1N1-Impfstoff: Vier Tote nach Schweinegrippe-Impfung - taz.de

Schweinegrippe-Impfung: Deutsche Medien schweigen verdächtige Todesfälle tot - Kopp Verlag

sowas kommt aber bestimmt nicht in der Tagschau


----------



## Blaine (2. November 2009)

bin geimpft, aber nur weil es auf meiner arbeit gemacht wurde...
zum arzt wäre ich nicht gegangen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuRenard (4. November 2009)

Outing!
ja, hab mich gestern impfen lassen, weil ich noch zur Schule gehe (wird langsam wichtig in der 11.  ) und mich lieber jetzt beschissen fühle, wenn keine Klausuren anstehen. Außerdem ist die Ansteckungsgefahr in Schulen ziemlich hoch, manche Schulen schließen bei uns schon einzelne Klassen.

Zur Impfung will ich euch mal ein paar Erfahrungen schreiben:
Gestern nachmittag impfen lassen, man musste sich vorher durch nen Zettel aufklären lassen und dann unterschreiben, dass ... usw.
Hab mich den Rest des Tages bis auf die Einstichstelle gut gefühlt.
Heute morgen auch (noch).
In der Schule (10 (?) Uhr) hats dann angefangen, dass ich mich insgesamt n bisschen schwach gefühlt habe, bekannt von einer normalen Grippe. Auch ein bisschen leichte Kopfschmerzen und (ebenfalls leichte) Gliederschmerzen. Aber frische Luft wirkte Wunder 
Jetz bin ich zuhause und es geht. Sport trau ich mir jetz auf keinen Fall zu aber ich lieg au nich im Bett. 

Falls Interesse besteht könnt ihr gerne noch fragen, jetz hab ich mich eh geoutet


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

Ja, also ähh.....doof, dass sich die Auswahl nicht mehr ändern lässt, denn heute hab' ich erfahren, dass ich mich, wenn ich beim Roten Kreuz auch noch in Zukunft beim Rettungsdienst mitfahren will, mich gegen Schweinegrippe impfen lassen *muss. *Also zähle ich auch bald dazu


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (4. November 2009)

Eine aus meiner Klasse war letztens beim Arzt und wurde gegen Schweinegrippe *und* gegen die normale Grippe gleichzeitig geimpft...
Jetzt ist sie krank...

Sollte man nicht ca. 4 Wochen warten bevor man sich das nächste mal impfen lässt?

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, also ähh.....doof, dass sich die Auswahl nicht mehr ändern lässt, denn heute hab' ich erfahren, dass ich mich, wenn ich beim Roten Kreuz auch noch in Zukunft beim Rettungsdienst mitfahren will, mich gegen Schweinegrippe impfen lassen *muss. *Also zähle ich auch bald dazu


 
Hämg de Job an den Nagel, wenns nicht anders geht.


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

Macht aber Spaß, kaputte Leute ins Krankenhaus zu eskortieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Macht aber Spaß, kaputte Leute ins Krankenhaus zu eskortieren


 
Wenigstens einer, der offen zugibt, dass erMotorad fahren ohne Helm voll unterstützt.  
Die Welt braucht Organspender.


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass dieser Scheißimpfstoff auch halbwegs gut verträglich ist und ich nicht am nächsten Tag speiben muss....

@quanti: Motorrad fahren ohne Helm, kann zu....äh....glaub mir, sowas will dir nicht passieren


----------



## JePe (5. November 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> Schweden  zwei Totesfäle durch Grippe Vier durch denn Impfstoff!
> 
> Umstrittener H1N1-Impfstoff: Vier Tote nach Schweinegrippe-Impfung - taz.de
> 
> Schweinegrippe-Impfung: Deutsche Medien schweigen verdächtige Todesfälle tot - Kopp Verlag



Aus dem ersten Link:

_In fuenf Todesfaellen, die in einem zeitlichem Zusammenhang mit der Impfung erfolgten, werde ermittelt. *Drei dieser Personen seien 74 Jahre und aelter gewesen und alle haetten an chronischen Erkrankungen gelitten. Bislang habe sich nichts ergeben, was auf einen ursachlichen Zusammenhang zwischen den Impfungen und diesen Todesfaellen hindeute.*
_
Woher weisst Du, dass es anders ist (und das behauptest Du ja unermuedlich)? Koenntest Du mir bitte Deine Tarotkarten leihen, damit ich am Wochenende Lotto spielen kann?

Man koennte ja auch Umfragen starten, ob maennliche Personen zwischen, sagen wir mal, 18 und 50 Jahren in einem Zeitraum von, sagen wir mal, einer Woche nach der Impfung eine Erektion hatten. Falls es die Mehrheit bejaht, koennte man das Serum nach dem Ende der Pandemie ja als Potenzmittel weitervermarkten?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (7. November 2009)

Wir alle haben den Rinderwahn (BSE), die Vogelgrippe, und die Musik von Tokio Hotel überlebt! Dagegen ist die Schweinegrippe doch'n witz...

Die Kuhgrippe in 2010 und das Hamsterfieber in 2011 werden wir bestimmt auch noch überleben...


----------



## Woohoo (8. November 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit einigen Fehlgeburten in Schweden die in einem Zusammenhang mit der Impfung stehen sollen/können oder auch nicht? Nicht das es ein zweites "Contergan" wird.
Hab da mal neulich einen Bericht gelesen, weiß da jemand was genaues?
Ist wohl Konterpanikmache.


----------



## Spikos (8. November 2009)

Ich werde mich nicht impfen lassen! Ich schmeiß der Pharmaindustrie nicht noch mein Geld hinterher wo ich einmal im Jahr max. 2 Tage krank ans Bett gefesselt bin - dann nehme ich höchstens mal eine Aspirin und dann gehts auch wieder. Außerdem kann ich diese "Hier-beliebiges-Tier-einfügen-"Grippen nichtmehr ab. Die werden doch nur erfunden um den Leuten (bzw unserem Staat) das Geld abzunehmen! Ich glaube ich steig da auch mit ein..


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. November 2009)

Ich werde mich hüten zu nem Arzt zu gehen und mich impfen zu lassen!


----------



## davehimself (8. November 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Wir alle haben den Rinderwahn (BSE), die Vogelgrippe, und die Musik von Tokio Hotel überlebt! Dagegen ist die Schweinegrippe doch'n witz...
> 
> Die Kuhgrippe in 2010 und das Hamsterfieber in 2011 werden wir bestimmt auch noch überleben...



wie geil!!

nö, auch nicht. als bodybuilder und dadurch sehr viel sport und gesunde ernährung, ist mein immunsystem stärker als jede impfung


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2009)

Naja, Dreck fressen ist da schon besser für das Immunsystem.
Ist ja fast das Selbe wie Impfen.


----------



## Raeven (8. November 2009)

Defenitiv nein!!!Ist doch nur gut für die Farmaindustrie. Selbst die normale Grippeschutzimpfung ist umstritten. Und außerdem warum kriegen wir nur die einfache Version und nicht die gleiche wie die Bundeswehr etc.

"Kann ich nicht kriegen, auch Vieren haben Ihren Stolz!"


----------



## Grilgan (9. November 2009)

Ich sage dazu: Warum nicht?

Nebenwirkungen treten nur in kleiner Zahl auf und sind nur Fieber, Schwindelkeit etc., also nichts ernstes und damit kein Minuspunkt, wie ich finde.
Geld? Zahlt doch die Kasse.

Was gibt es denn bitte sonst für MInuspunkte? Ich finde es nur positiv.

Ich persönlich werde mich aber nicht impfen lassen - falle bei Spritzen immer um - Kreislauf.


----------



## Maschine311 (9. November 2009)

Ich bin auch voll gegen die Impfung. Arbeite im Rettungsdienst, daher ist mein Imu-Sys. schon auf alles schlimme vorbereitet und meiner ansicht nach bassiert der ganze Mist auf den Pfarmerkonzernen. Da stecken Millarden drin und die Pfarmaindustrie macht nun eine riesige Panikmache in der Presse und Fernsehen. Faktum ist das die Grunzgrippe harmloser ist als die normale Grippe und jeder Gesunde steckt das locker weg. Die Lungenschäden, Herzfehler ect. haben sind nicht mehr gefährdet als durch die normale Grippe. Niegendwo stand in den letzten Jahren einer der ca. 10.000 Toten durch die normale Grippe, aber bei der Grunzgrippe wird jeder Tote, wie ein Filmstar dargestellt und die Bild schreibt schon wieder auf der ersten Seite. vermute mal eine Werbeanzeige der Pfarmerindustrie dahinter

Jeder sollte es selber wissen, aber ich bin 10Jahre ohne Grippe-Impfe ausgekommen und so bleit das auch. Die tun gerade so als wenn es sich um den T-Virus von Umbrella handelt


----------



## Shady (9. November 2009)

[x]nein
Wie war das? Das Serum wird aus Krebszellen hergestellt... Bin eh schon stark vorbelastet, muss das nich auch noch sein!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

nein ich lass mich nicht impfen da die nebenwirkungen noch nicht bekannt sind...


----------



## majorguns (9. November 2009)

[x] nein, ist sowieso nur Panik mache und wenn ich sei bekommen sollte, dann isset auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. November 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> nein ich lass mich nicht impfen da die nebenwirkungen noch nicht bekannt sind...



Die sind bekannt, das ist ja das Schlimme nur nicht richtig erforscht.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die sind bekannt, das ist ja das Schlimme nur nicht richtig erforscht.



ja genau erforscht meinte ich...

ich esse seit 4 jahren bio bananen da lass ich mich doch nicht impfen.. stel dir vor impfung macht nebenwirkung da wären die ganzen bio bannenen ..umsonst gewesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2009)

Jep, Bio Bananen können einem das Leben retten.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

ich achte sehr auf meine ernährung und habe noch nie medikamente genommen...doch einmal schon da war ich 8 und das zäpfchen wurde gegen meinen willen gesetzt.


----------



## killbill (9. November 2009)

ich lass mich auch nicht impfen 
denke die lassen uns nur versuchskaninchen spielen

mfg killbill


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

killbill schrieb:


> ich lass mich auch nicht impfen
> denke die lassen uns nur versuchskaninchen spielen
> 
> mfg killbill



das ist tatsache... 
wir sind versuchskaninnchen...erst die ratten und dan wir...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2009)

Ich bin ja gegen einiges geimpft, aber ansonsten lebe ich ganz schön ungesund.
Viel Nikotin, viel Zucker, viel Fett und noch ein bisschen Nikotin, aber krank werde ich trotzdem so gut wie nie und das schon seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gegen einiges geimpft, aber ansonsten lebe ich ganz schön ungesund.
> Viel Nikotin, viel Zucker, viel Fett und noch ein bisschen Nikotin, aber krank werde ich trotzdem so gut wie nie und das schon seit über 10 Jahren.




in den jungen jahren ist man unzerstörbar! aber sobald du die 60 erreicht hast wird sich dein körper rechen! unser körper ist wie ein tagebuch er notiert sich alles!
und irgendwan wird uns unser körper alles heimzahlen <<< das ist kein spaß


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. November 2009)

@ Fadi

wobei rein biologisch gesehen, die Tatsache, dass du so gut wie nie krank bist eher dafür spricht, dass du ein schwaches Immunsystem hast, denn man sollte eig mind. einmal im Jahr Fieber haben und halt einfach krank sein (Schnupfen usw.)...hört sich komisch an, ist aber so...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2009)

Naja, eine leichte Erkältung oder einen Schnupfen bezeichne ich ja nicht als "krank sein".
Erst wenn man nicht mehr stehen kann, ohne regelmäßig um zu fallen (nüchtern), ist man meiner Meinung nach krank.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

fadi hörst du ..dein immunsystem ist zuschwach um krank zuwerden...du arme sau bist im eimer


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2009)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich meinen Körper mit Dreck fressen (liegt an meiner Arbeit) und Kälte abhärte.

Gegen FSME, Hep AB,... bin ich aber geimpft.


----------



## Woohoo (9. November 2009)

Ein paar Impfungen sind schon sinnvoll, z.B. Polio, Tetanus und Tuberkulose. Aber Grippe ich weiß ja nicht. Hab ich, vor Jahren, einmal machen lassen und war dann einen Tag danach direkt krank.


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Nein keine Schweinegrippenimpfung.
Hohe Politiker werden mit einem anderem Impfstoff geimpft als die breite Masse geimpft werden soll.


----------



## Low (10. November 2009)

Bei uns gibt's jetzt auch Schweinegrippe.
Eine Schulklasse hat sie jetzt auch.

Komme außem Sauerland.


----------



## Maschine311 (10. November 2009)

*Vorsicht, alle Hände von der Tastatur, evt. habe ich die Grunzgrippe!
*

Also mich hats seit gestern erwischt, bin echt Krank, gestern Fieber, extreme Kopf und Gliederschmerzen. Husten und Schnupfen nur ansatzweise, aber nicht richtig. 
Heute Morgen geht es aber schon besser.
Kopfschmerzen weg, Gliederschmerzen nur noch leicht, Fieber weg. Gehe gleich zum Arzt, mal sehen ob ich die Grunzgrippe habe
Melde mich später mal, was mich verseucht hat!


----------



## Lindt (10. November 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> *Vorsicht, alle Hände von der Tastatur, evt. habe ich die Grunzgrippe!
> *
> 
> Also mich hats seit gestern erwischt, bin echt Krank, gestern Fieber, extreme Kopf und Gliederschmerzen. Husten und Schnupfen nur ansatzweise, aber nicht richtig.
> ...


Same here, ging aber schon am Freitag los, hab mir erstmal nix dabei gedacht, es lief nur die Nase.
War sogar noch beim Friseur am Samstag. Heute muss ich auch mal irgendwann zum Arzt, bei einem aus meinem Kurs ist auch schon verdacht drauf.^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. November 2009)

Nein, natürlich nicht 

Ich hab garkeine Zeit, zum Arzt zu gehen, und mich impfen zu lassen.

Ich denke einfach so --> Wenn ich die Schweinegrippe bekomme, dann bekomme ich sie,  und kann nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Woohoo (10. November 2009)

Ist am Verlauf der "Schweinegrippe" irgendetwas anders als an einer "normalen" Grippe?


----------



## Maschine311 (10. November 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist am Verlauf der "Schweinegrippe" irgendetwas anders als an einer "normalen" Grippe?



Ja du fängst an zu Grunzen und die Ohren werden wesendlich größer!

@ Nein eigentlich nicht, sie ist etwas harmloser als die normale Grippe!


----------



## Woohoo (10. November 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ja du fängst an zu Grunzen und die Ohren werden wesendlich größer!
> 
> @ Nein eigentlich nicht, sie ist etwas harmloser als die normale Grippe!



Hehe auch noch harmloser, dann hast du wohl "Schwein gehabt". Muahaha

OK dann halt uns mal über deinen Schweinestatus auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Maschine311 (10. November 2009)

Bin ja gut Informiert worden, aufgrund des Rettungsdienstes. Die Grunzgrippe ist harmloser wie die normale Grippe. spätestens 2-3 Tage nach überschreiten des höhepunktes bist du nicht mehr ansteckend. Eigentlich viel Theater um nichts. Seht ihr ich habe es auch ohne Probs. Überstanden.


----------



## Woohoo (10. November 2009)

Ich sehe da auch nichts auffälliges, scheint alles normal zu sein.


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2009)

wurde heute auch gepiekst. biste einma beim kinderarzt, erwartet dich scho ne quarantänezone und die gesunden werden in nen kleines kabuff gepfercht oO ich wollt gleich wieder weg xD man kann ja nichma wegrennen, wenn man keine krankenkase hätte, da das irgend ne andre institution bezahlt hat, also musst ich mich meinem angstgegner stellen! und wie ich noch so am warten war und warte und warte fragt se mich doof, warum ich noch da steh - ich hab nichma was gemerkt :/ wozu bezahl ich denn hier nix?! ^^

naja, aber so alles in allem denk ich schadets nix. grad als student wo mer aufm campus, in der vorlesung und den pc pools doch gut kontakt mit einem weit gefächerten kreis an leuten von sonst woher hat un mit nem baby zuhause, isses glaube besser, auf nummer sicher zu gehn. von nebenwirkungen bisher keine spur und nichma ne rötung is aufgetreten. ma guggn wies morgen is ^^


----------



## Maschine311 (10. November 2009)

So da bin ich wieder zurück vom Doc.
Ergebnis, kann Grunzgrippe sein oder auch nicht, Aussage vom Arzt, wen intressierts! Soll nach möglichkeit nach Menschenaufläufe meiden und erstmal ne Woche zu hause bleiben.
Habe mich dann natürlich gleich mal schlau gemacht.

Ansich unterscheidet die Grunzgrippe sich von der normalen, so gut wie garnicht. Einzige ungefähre andere Merkmale sind:
Sie kommt schneller, um 12.00Uhr noch top Fit und um 13.00Uhr liegt man da schon mit Fieber, Gleiderschmerzen und Kopfschmerzen. Der Verlauf ist bei jedem anders, also es ist so gut wie garnicht möglich eine normale Infektion (Erkältung), eine Influenza oder die Grunzgrippe auseinander zu halten. Sie verläuft auch scheinbar viel harmloser und Kürzer als die Influenza. 
Ansteckungszeitraum ist 1 Tag vor dem Ausbruch der Krankheit und bis zu 7 Tage danach.
Medikamente gibt man so gut wie garnicht, da jeder relativ gesunde Mensch das ohne Probs. so wegsteckt. Ist das gleiche wie bei der Influenza, alle mit Chronischen Krankheiten ect. sind natürlich mehr gefährdet.

Der einzige Nachteil bei der Grunzgrippe ist, das es sich extrem schnell verbreitet, ist also wesendlich ansteckender wie die Influenza. Nach Aussage des Docs sollte man es mit der Impfung genauso halten wie bei der Normalen Grippewelle. Man kann muß aber nicht, was bei dem gefährdeten Personenkreis nur bedingt gilt. Er sagte das er die ganze letzte Woche Geimpft hat und bisher nicht einer mit Beschwerden. Mir sind allerdings auch andere Fälle bekannt, also bekommt man im schlimmsten fall die Schweinegrippe in abgeschwächter Form, wenn man sich Impfen läßt, also ebenfalls wie bei der Influenza.

Laßt euch nicht von der Presse verrückt machen, die tun gerade so als handele es sich um das T-Virus von Umbrella!
Wer es sich nicht erlauben kann Krank zu werden wegen Beruf oder Studium, der sollte halt mal über ne impfe nachdenken und für den halbwegs gesunden Rest würde ich drauf verzichten, denn das Immunsystem sollte auch trainiert bleiben

Grüße aus der Infektionsstation von M311


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das ist tatsache...
> wir sind versuchskaninnchen...erst die ratten und dan wir...



Afaik gibts (gesetzlich vorgeschrieben) dazwischen noch echte Kaninchen, Affen, ggf. Schweine und vor allem "die", d.h. einen kleineren Kreis Versuchspersonen...




Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist am Verlauf der "Schweinegrippe" irgendetwas anders als an einer "normalen" Grippe?



Der Verlauf ist afaik normal (werden ja auch normale Grippemedikamente eingesetzt), aber die halbe Welt hat Panik vor der Ausbreitung&Mutation.
Denn wie der Name schon andeutet, ist die Schweinegrippe nicht auf den Menschen beschränkt - d.h. sie kann sich leichter ausbreiten und die Gefahr ist größer, dass sie sich mit einem deutlich gefährlicheren, bislang auf Tiere beschränktem Virus verbindet.


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

ne bin auch gegen die impfung und werd mich auch net impfen lassen ! man weis nie was die für langzeit nebenwirkungen hat ...


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Verlauf ist afaik normal (werden ja auch normale Grippemedikamente eingesetzt), aber die halbe Welt hat Panik vor der Ausbreitung&Mutation.
> Denn wie der Name schon andeutet, ist die Schweinegrippe nicht auf den Menschen beschränkt - d.h. sie kann sich leichter ausbreiten und die Gefahr ist größer, dass sie sich mit einem deutlich gefährlicheren, bislang auf Tiere beschränktem Virus verbindet.


genau das isses ja. enn sich 80% impfen lassen, is die "angriffsfläche" viel geringer. von den 20% werden vllt nur 5% (also nich 0,2*0,05 sondern ich meine halt statt 0,2 nur 0,05 ^^) tatsächlich krank. die warscheinlichkeit, das dort was mutiert ist natürlich erheblich geringer. zumal man atm einen relativ fix zu erstellenden impfstoff hat, der auch noch (einigermaßen? ^^) wirkt.

wenn aber 80% sich ned impfen lassen und dann vllt 30% sich infizieren, is das mutationsrisiko gleichma 6mal höher. und wenns mutiert, dann sind auch die geimpften nich mehr sicher. und das mutierte muss man auch erstmal finden, erforschen und nen neuen impfstoff basteln was im worst case nich einfach is und an dem mutierten h1n1 geht dann die welt zugrunde ^^

sowie ich das mitbekommen hab, hat niemand was andres behauptet (also das h1n1 ne killergrippe wäre). sondern eher in dieser richtung wurd das immer erklärt. und diese gefahr wöllt ich doch schon gern eindämmen wollen. die drecks spritze tut ned weh (nichma mir  ) und kann dafür sehr viel bringen. seid froh, enn ihr die schweinegrippe so klein halten könnt ^^


----------



## Maschine311 (10. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> genau das isses ja. enn sich 80% impfen lassen, is die "angriffsfläche" viel geringer. von den 20% werden vllt nur 5% (also nich 0,2*0,05 sondern ich meine halt statt 0,2 nur 0,05 ^^) tatsächlich krank. die warscheinlichkeit, das dort was mutiert ist natürlich erheblich geringer. zumal man atm einen relativ fix zu erstellenden impfstoff hat, der auch noch (einigermaßen? ^^) wirkt.
> 
> wenn aber 80% sich ned impfen lassen und dann vllt 30% sich infizieren, is das mutationsrisiko gleichma 6mal höher. und wenns mutiert, dann sind auch die geimpften nich mehr sicher. und das mutierte muss man auch erstmal finden, erforschen und nen neuen impfstoff basteln was im worst case nich einfach is und an dem mutierten h1n1 geht dann die welt zugrunde ^^
> 
> sowie ich das mitbekommen hab, hat niemand was andres behauptet (also das h1n1 ne killergrippe wäre). sondern eher in dieser richtung wurd das immer erklärt. und diese gefahr wöllt ich doch schon gern eindämmen wollen. die drecks spritze tut ned weh (nichma mir  ) und kann dafür sehr viel bringen. seid froh, enn ihr die schweinegrippe so klein halten könnt ^^



Ja da gebe ich dir völlig recht, aber wer hat den alle Irre gemacht das es die Seuche schlecht hin ist? Wer hat denn die Leute total verunsichert?
Warum bestellt die Bundeswehr völlig anderen Impfstoff als für die breite Masse vorgesehen ist. Und selbst unsere Politiker greifen zu einem anderen Impfstoff als sie für "Ihre bevölkerung" geordert haben. Das da viele sagen, ne ich Impfe mich nicht, kann ich verstehen.
Sinnvoll wäre gewesen die Leute ordentlich aufzuklären, welche Nebenwirkungen es hat und das genau aus diesem Grund geimpft werden sollte. Hätten die nicht so ein Theater gemacht wären das ganz ruhig angegangen und hätten halt ne Mini Werbekampangne im September gemacht wären schon 50% geimpft. Das es nun so ist liegt nicht an den Leuten sondern an den Medien und Politikern die dieses Chaos und Unsicherheit zu verantworten haben


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2009)

gut, das mit den verschiedenen impfstoffen für die gleichere "hälfte" der bevölkerung is natürlich schon ne schweinerei ^^ das find ich auch sehr blöde. wenn das nen schwerer herzustellender, aber nebenwirkungsarmer/weniger risikoreicher impfstoff für besagte risikogruppen gewesen wäre, meinetwegen. aber so klingt das arg nach "na wenn der otto normal sterbliche hops geht, isses nich so wild". :/


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Genau Darkmo 
Also warum eine zusätzliche Belastung mit dem impfen wenn es auch ohne geht.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. November 2009)

[X] nein...

... ich lasse mich nicht impfen gegen diese Grippe oder sonstige Grippen. Als Erklärung ein offener Brief:



Spoiler



VFrau
Dr. Susanne Stöcker
Paul-Ehrlich-Institut
Paul-Ehrlich-Str. 51-59
63225 Langen 

.

Offener Brief

Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Stöcker,

Sie wurden im Westfalen-Blatt Nr. 230 vom 03.10.09 mit den Worten zitiert, “die Schutzimpfung gegen die Neue Grippe ist unbedenklich…” Ich möchte Sie dringend ersuchen, diese infame Lüge zu unterlassen! Sie sind in dieser Aussage durch von mir unten genannte Medline-gelistete Aufsatz-Literatur inhaltlich damit einer Falschaussage überführt.

Alle deutschen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffe, einschließlich Pandemrix enthalten Squalen. Squalen, ist ein sehr gefährliches Adjuvans, zu dem der Vizepräsident der Bundesärztekammer Dr. Montgomery sagt, er wolle niemanden Angst machen, aber das Adjuvans sei nicht ausreichend getestet. Squalen kann Autoimmunität induzieren. Autoimmunkrankheiten von Organen wie Herz, Lunge, Nieren enden auch heute letztendlich immer tödlich, sie sind unheilbar. Squalen steht wissenschaftlich in dringendem Verdacht, Mitursache oder sogar Ursache des “Golf-Kriegs-Syndrom” zu sein.

Squalen induziert anti-squalen-Antikörper und als Konsequenz einer Impfung mit einem Impfstoff der Squalen enthält, kann es zur Bildung von Anti-Squalen-Antikörpern kommen, die eng mit der Pathologie des Golf-Krieg-Syndroms assoziiert sind.

* Carlson, B.C. et al.: The endogenous adjuvant squalene can induce a chronic T-cell mediated arthritis in rats, American Journal of Pathology 2000; 156: 2057- 2065;
* Asa, P.B. et al.: Antibodies to squalene in Gulf War syndrome, Exp. Mol. Pathol. 2000 Feb; 68(1): 55-64; Asa, P.B. et al.:  Antibodies to squalene in recipients of anthrax vaccine, Exp.Mol. Pathol. 2002 Aug; 73 (1): 19-27)
.

Zudem ist in diesem Zusammenhang mehr als beunruhigend, dass bei militärischem Personal, das am Golfkrieg teilnahm und zuvor für diese Teilnahme multiple Impfungen mit Squalen erhielt, die Inzidenz des Auftretens einer amyotrophen Lateralsklerose (ALS) signifikant erhöht war im Vergleich zu US-Militärpersonal, das nicht im Golfkrieg war.

* ( Horner, R.D. et al.: Occurence of amyotrophic lateral sklerosis among Gulf war veterans, Neurology 2003 Sep 23;61(6): 742-749)
.

In allen deutschen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffen ist Squalen enthalten, nicht aber in den amerikanischen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffen, dort hat die FDA (Gesundheitsbehörde) eine kritische Haltung zu Squalen.

Thiomersal = Thimerosal
Thiomersal = Thimerosal, ein extrem toxisches und krebserregendes Konservierungsmittel, das zu 49,6 % aus Quecksilber besteht, ist ebenfalls in allen deutschen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffen enthalten. Quecksilber ist das giftigste nicht-radioaktive Element der Welt und schon in sehr geringen Mengen giftig.

* ( Mutter, J. et al: Comments on the article the toxicology of mercury and its chemical compounds by Clarkson and Magos, Crit. Rev. Toxicol.2007 Jul; 37(6): 537-549)
.

Dieses giftigste nicht radioaktive Element der Welt ist das zentrale Atom im Thiomersal-Molekül. Thiomersal sollte eigentlich ab 2004 in Impfstoffen nicht mehr verwendet werden, ist aber leider in allen in Deutschland zur Injektion vorgesehenen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffen enthalten. Der Schweinegrippe-Impfstoff Pandemrix enthält davon 5 Mikrogramm. Bei 2 Impfungen sind es schon 2 x 5 = 10 Mikrogramm Thiomersal.

Quecksilber ist in der MAK-Kommissionsliste als krebserregend Gruppe 3 b! eingestuft. Circa 50 Millionen Schweinegrippe Einzelimpfampullen in den USA, gedacht für Kinder aber auch für Erwachsene, sind Thiomersal-frei oder haben nur Spuren von Thiomersal.

Quecksilber ist karzinogen, also krebserregend.
Für karzinogene Stoffe gibt es keinen individuellen Schwellenwert und damit keine Unbedenklichkeits-Dosis. Ein Schwellenwert in der Karzinogenese kann nicht aus experimentellen Bioassays auf den Menschen übertragen werden. Der “Schwellenwert” in der Induktion bösartiger Tumore existiert, wenn überhaupt, individuell verschieden und ist durch genetische und lebensstilbedingte Suszeptabilitätsunterschiede determiniert. Jeder Mensch hat in der Induktion eines Karzinoms einen individuellen “Schwellenwert” und dieser kann bei Betrachtung stochastischer Elemente im Prozess der Krebsentstehung als exakter Schwellenwert erst nach der Tumorinzidenz definiert und nicht vorhergesagt werden.

* ( Lutz, W.K.: A true threshold dose in chemical carcinogenesis cannot be defined for a population, irrespective of the mode of action, Hum. Exp. Toxicol. 2000, 19 (10):566-8;discussion 571-2)
.

Quecksilber ist hoch neurotoxisch, nephrotoxisch und hepatotoxisch und schädlich für alle menschlichen Gewebe. Quecksilber aus Thiomersal wird in Ethyl-Quecksilber metabolisiert und obwohl die HWZ von Ethyl-Quecksilber mit 7-10 Tagen relativ kurz ist, ist einmal ins Gehirn gelangtes Quecksilber praktisch nicht entfernbar, auch nicht mit DMSA.

Es ist unverantwortlich, Squalen und Quecksilberhaltige Grippe-Impfstoffe zu verwenden, zumal es technisch auch ohne Squalen und ohne Quecksilber geht. Dass es ohne Squalen geht, beweisen die Squalen-freien Impfstoffe gegen H1N1 in den USA. Auch ist Ihre “Argumentation”, durch Fischverzehr würde eine weit höhere Konzentration an Quecksilber aufgenommen, eine Unverschämtheit, denn erst durch die industrielle Produktion kommt Quecksilber in die Nahrungskette und damit auch in Fische. Quecksilber in jeder Form, anorganisch und organisch gebunden, wirkt karzinogen.Es gibt für karzinogene Noxen (Gifte) keinen Schwellenwert und keinen Unbedenklichkeitswert.

* ( Lutz, W.K.: A true threshold dose in chemical carcinogenesis cannot be defined for a population, irrespective of the mode of action, Hum. Exp. Toxicol. 2000, 19 (10): 566-8; discussion 571-2)
.

Da Menschen Quecksilber durch die Nahrungskette und u.a. auch durch Fische essen aufnehmen ist es im logischen Umkehrschluss erst recht wichtig, dass durch Impfstoffe nicht zusätzliches toxisches und karzinogenes Quecksilber zugeführt wird. Selbst ein einzelnes Quecksilber-Atom kann in Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände zur Induktion eines Tumorgens führen. Ich bin Lehrbuch-Autor eines Buches über Karzinogenese und darf Ihnen versichern, dass ich weiß, worüber ich schreibe. Ihr im Westfalen-Blatt abgedrucktes “Fisch-Argument” ist in Wahrheit sogar ein zusätzliches Argument gegen Quecksilber in Impfstoffen!

Sie sollten also im Interesse der Bevölkerung derartige Falschaussagen in Zukunft unterlassen und lieber Ihre Kraft und Energie darauf verwenden, Squalen- und Quecksilberfreie Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffe herzustellen. Dass dies technisch möglich ist, beweisen die USA, wo in Einzelampullen kein Thiomersal und somit kein Quecksilber enthalten ist. Auch Squalen ist in den ganzen USA nicht in Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffen enthalten! 



Hochachtungsvoll
Dr. med. Jürgen Seefeldt
Winfriedstr.7
Facharzt für Innere Medizin
33098 Paderborn 

Quelle SOZ


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

is doch schon komisch : bei der normalen grippe sterben jährlich 20k menschen und da machen die jetzt so einen aufriss wenn da mal ein paar vorbelastetete an der schweinegrippe sterben ?


----------



## Maschine311 (11. November 2009)

Mich würde es echt nicht wundern wenn hinter dem ganzen echt die Pharmaindustrie steckt, auch wenn es evt. weit hergeholt ist, aber da steken 100te Millarden drin und manche machen sogar noch ganz andere Sachen für weniger. Ich lasse mich jedenfalls nicht Impfen, denke ohne ist das Risiko geringe Krank zu werden oder sogar das Zeitliche zu segnen. Ich spiele jedenfalls nicht das Versuchskanickel für die.


----------



## Two-Face (11. November 2009)

Soooo, ab heute gehöre ich zu den Geimpften.
War ein stressiger Tag im Bezirksverband, die dritte Spritze gegen Hepatitis hat auch noch sein müssen. Puh....
Zum Glück zahlt's das BRK


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

impfen kommt für mich nicht in frage. ich bin ebenfalls der meinung das sich ein pharmakonzern auf dem rücken der menschen vergolden lässt... erst den menschen mit irgendeiner pandemie gezielt angst machen und dann das schnelle geld holen.
die vogelgrippe war genau das selbe ding, nur damals haben sie es wahrscheinlich nicht drastisch genug gemacht. das hat dann nicht wirklich gezogen und die leute mussten sich was neues einfallen lassen. diesmal sollte es natürlich was aggressiveres sein, was sofort auf den menschen übertragbar ist und tödlich wirkt. also schnell den spanische-grippe erreger mutieren lassen und schon klingeln die kassen. wer hätte da mehr interesse dran als der pharmakonzern der zufälligerweise in dem moment des entdeckens schon ein gegenmittel parat hat^^ und dann blöderweise noch das selbe mittel wie bei der vogelgrippe...ein glück, dann muss man ja nichts investieren sondern kann einheitlich kassieren. 
das ist doch schon auffällig? auffällig ist auch das diese angeblichen "grippewellen" von denen ich zumindest noch nix bemerkt hab erst jetzt starten sollen, nachdem natürlich das impfmittel vorhanden ist. monatelang wird davon geredet und das die pandemie kommen wird usw. was haben wir für ein glück das die welle noch wartet bis alle logistischen schwierigkeiten beiseite geräumt sind.
ein ähnliches vorgehen gibt es sicherlich im computersektor. wer hätte mehr interesse daran einen virus zu programmieren, als die hersteller von antivirenprogrammen. nicht wenige jener werden ihre geburtsstätte dort haben.
Und wie auch schon erwähnt sterben jährlich zig tausende an der normalen grippe... die interessieren ja nich. und wenn man das mal hochrechnet, kosten gegen opferzahlen, sollten sich alle krebs und aidskranken patienten beschweren das nicht auch nur annähernd so viel geld in die erforschung ihrer krankheiten gesteckt würde. 

MfG Terence


----------



## heartcell (30. November 2009)

[x] nein

wegen nebenwirkungen und panikmache, außerdem muß ich mich nicht impfen wenn es die anderen doch schon tun^^


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

[x] doppelt nein

Nebenwirkungen sind mir zu blöde. Außerdem, wieso bekommen die "wichtigen" Leute einen anderen Wirkstoff als wir normalos?!?
Soll die den scheiß doch schön selbst sich reinpumpen. Bei mir jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

gibts eig. was neues von der schweinegrippe... hab lang nix mehr gehört...

is wohl doch nich so schlimm?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Nö, die Leute, die zu schwach waren, sind tot und die, die sowieso ein besseres Immunsystem haben, merken von der Schweinegrippe nichts.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

sinnlos  

naja... für mich is der ganze mist sowieso nur testen des "systems" für den ernstfall

z.b.  damit sich der fall mit der "Umbrella Cooperation" nicht wiederholt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich selbst bin ja sowieo extrem abgehärtet. An mir prallt sogar Ebola ab.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

tja... wenn du nun auch noch gegen aids und krebs immun bist, sei so schlau und plauder es nicht aus oder mach dich auf ein laaaaaaaaaaaanges gemütliches leben im labor gefasst... 

dann stehn nämlich morgen die akte-x männer vor der tür ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, HIV kann ich schon deshalb nicht bekommen, weil auch Viren ihren Stolz haben.


----------



## utacat (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, ich habe mich impfen lassen, da ich zur Risikogruppe gehöre.
Bei mir scheinen Viren ihren Stolz vergessen zu haben.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

dumm sind die dran für die Risiko für Impfung UND Infektion gilt... Also z.b.... schwache Allergiker oder so


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> Also z.b.... schwache Allergiker oder so


 
Oder ständige Darkroom Besucher.


----------



## Nightgun (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich lasse mich nicht impfen ,weil ich einfach dagegen bin.
die Pharmafirmen machen ,damit fette gewinne und der Staat hat keine Plan.
Sogar der Doktor oder irgendjemand hohes von der Ärztekammer lassen sich auch nicht impfen ,das bringt einen zum Grübeln.


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

lol es gab doch nie ne schweine pest


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder ständige Darkroom Besucher.




nee.. ich glaub die ham eher aids


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> nee.. ich glaub die ham eher aids


 
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen HIV und Aids.


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

richtig aber keinen großen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> richtig aber keinen großen


 
Einen sehr großen sogar.


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

Um Politisch und Phsososologisch zu erden 
Ich denke die Schweinegrippedebatte ist ein gutes Beispiel für die Verworrenheit unserer heutigen geselschafft.
*Wir habens und meckern noch rum obwohl wir uns glücklich schätzen könnten*.PUNKT


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

ich dacht es geht um schweinegrippe... wie kommtst du jetz auf den vergleich HIV/Aids


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einen sehr großen sogar.


Aids ist doch der Name für die Krankheit und HIV der Name für den Virus,oder?
Ähnlich wie Vögelgrippe H5N1 oder Schweinegrippe H1N1


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

naja halt vom ausbruch und so klar is es ein großer unterschied aber wennste erst mal HIV hast kommt der rest auch noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja halt vom ausbruch und so klar is es ein großer unterschied aber wennste erst mal HIV hast kommt der rest auch noch


 
Ein Virus greift die Immunzellen des Menschen an. Das ist ein Virus, der ungefähr in den 60ern von den Tieren (eine Affenart, wenn ich nicht irre) auf den Menschen übergetreten ist.

Von Aids spricht man, wenn das Immunsystem des Menschen zerstört ist und er für andere Krankheiten anfällig wird (der Mensch stirbt nicht am HI Virus, sondern an so banalen Sachen wie Lunkenentzündung oder sowas).

HIV löst nicht automatisch Aids aus, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der HI Virus das Immunsystem auf Dauer schädigt ist sehr hoch. Es werden ja immer wieder neue Abwehrzellen gebildet, wenn aber die "Produktionsstätten" der Abwehrzellen zerstört werden und sich darauf hin keine neuen entwickeln können, spricht man von Aids.

Theoretisch könnte man den Virus bekämpfen. Dazu muss man nur in den genetischen Bauplan der Abwehrzellen die "Andockvorrichtung" ändern, sodass HI Viren sich nicht mehr in den Zellen einnisten können.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

hab ich jetzt was anderes gesagt? diese fakten sind mir alle bekannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hab ich jetzt was anderes gesagt? diese fakten sind mir alle bekannt


 
Du hast gesagt, wenn man das eine hat, kommt das andere auch und das ist eben nicht korrekt.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

nun es muss nicht unbedingt folgen aber leider ist dies oft der fall


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> nun es muss nicht unbedingt folgen aber leider ist dies oft der fall


 
Richig, aber die neuen Medikamente helfen dabei, dass sich der HI Virus nicht mehr so leicht an die Zellen andocken können. Der Ausbruch von Aids kann so weiter verzögert oder sogar unterbunden werden.

Es ist aber kein Heilmittel, nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## -NTB- (14. Dezember 2009)

nö...was denken die sich eig. die politiker, dass sie ein besseres mittel bekommen? sowas ist ja wohl derbst asozial, die sollen erstmal für alle ein und dass selbe medikament ohne nebenwirkungen und eckliger zusätze herstellen!!!!! ist ja wohl die größte frechheit sondergleichen

wie/was würdet ihr, über eine zwangsimpfung denken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> nö...was denken die sich eig. die politiker, dass sie ein besseres mittel bekommen? sowas ist ja wohl derbst asozial, die sollen erstmal für alle ein und dass selbe medikament ohne nebenwirkungen und eckliger zusätze herstellen!!!!! ist ja wohl die größte frechheit sondergleichen


 
Politiker sollten sich nicht anders behandeln lassen als normal Bürger, alles andere könnte ein falsches Zeichen sein.



-NTB- schrieb:


> wie/was würdet ihr, über eine zwangsimpfung denken?


 
Gar nichts. OK, Kinderlähmung kann man vorbeugen, Grippe auch, Masern ebenso, wenn man sich impfen lassen will, soll man das machen, aber einen Zwang ist doch sehr weit geholt und auch sicher nicht mit der Verfassung vereinbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

Ein Zwang wäre ggf. gegen die Menschenrechte. (zumindest wenn Schäden eintreten)
Wie es dazu kam, dass von den zuständigen Stellen bei der Bundeswehr und Bundestag ein anderer Impfstoff bestellt wurde, als von den öffentlichen Stellen der Länder, wurde in diesem Thread mindestens 3 mal geklärt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Zwang wäre gegen die Menschenrechte.


 
Anschnallpflicht. 
Sie ist dazu da, die Personen zu schützen, auch wenn sie in die Freiheit des Menschen eingreift. 
Eine Impfpflicht könnte ähnlich ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Dezember 2009)

Zumal es diese Pflicht schon in der DDR gegeben hat. Ich würde das auf jeden Fall begrüßen, so wie damals, natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

impfpflicht? sach mal sonst gehts gut oder?

nicht jede impfung ist sinnvoll, keinwunder das unsere kinder immer mehr krank werden und das immunsystem nicht existiert bw. nicht so ausgeprägt ist das es sich gegen schnupfen etc. wehren kann


----------



## Two-Face (14. Dezember 2009)

@ole88: sag mal, bist du nicht auch schon geimpft?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> @ole88: sag mal, bist du nicht auch schon geimpft?


 
Kinderlähmung bestimmt, die hat man meist mitbekommen, ich auch.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich meinte eigentlich gegen Schweinegrippe


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

nö schon aus prinzip nicht, sieht man ja das es einfach nur panikmache der medien ist, ausserdem ist ne normale grippe schlimmer


ich bin gegen bestimmte sachen geimpft aber nur weil ichs fürn Rettungsdienst gebraucht habe, mehr nicht


----------



## Two-Face (14. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich bin gegen bestimmte sachen geimpft aber nur weil ichs fürn Rettungsdienst gebraucht habe, mehr nicht



Genau aus dem Grund hab ich gefragt; ich wurde nämlich u.a. gegen Schweinegrippe geimpft.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

du wurdest? wolltest du oder nicht?

selbst die wo im KH arbeiten haben sich nicht impfen lassen die leut wo ich kenne, von daher, mir war von anfang an klar das es genauso wie mit der vogelgrippe ablaufen wird, medien pushen dat thema hoch und spätestens zu weihnachten redet kein mensch mehr drüber


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund hab ich gefragt; ich wurde nämlich u.a. gegen Schweinegrippe geimpft.


 
Du hättest dich ja weigern können, zwingen geht ja nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Dezember 2009)

Also Hauptamtliche ohne eine derartige Impfung werden überhaupt gar nicht gern gesehen, bei den Ehrenamtlichen is das was anderes. Aber mir hat man iwie keine direkte Wahl gelassen, ich wurde nur drüber aufgeklärt, gegen was ich alles geimpft wurde, und hab einfach mal überall zugestimmt.

Gerade im Rettungsdienst, im Krankenhaus oder in den meisten solcher Berufe passiert eine Infektion mit einer gefährlichen Krankheit, wie Hepatitis oder dergleichen, verdammt schnell - da helfen auch die Unmengen an Desinfektionsmittel nicht mehr.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

naja, sooo schnell auch nicht, also wenn du dich piekst an ner nadel vielleicht und selbst dann ist es nicht gesagt das du was bekommst.
nun es war einfach medien hype mehr nicht


----------



## Two-Face (14. Dezember 2009)

Oohhh, das mit dem Nadelpieken, da gibt's ja einen Haufen Geschichten drüber. Gerade wenn man als Dritter im Rettungsdienst zum ersten Mal mitfährt, verdammt aufgeregt ist und eine Spritze aufziehen muss - wenn man da zitternd die Nadel in die Ampulle einführt, naja - ich kenne hauptamtliche Augsburger, die haben's schon mal geschafft, sich mit stichsicheren Nadeln zur Blutzuckermessung zu stechen.

Nun ja, vor allem, wenn du gewisse Krankheiten auf den Patienten überträgtst, bist du der Depp - von daher ist es auch zum Schutz des Patienten sinnvoll, sich ausreichend impfen zu lassen, auch gegen Schweinegrippe. Ich meine wir (die in einem solchen sozialen Beruf u.a. tätig sind) haben ja auch einen Grund dazu.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

nun also mit stichsichern pieksern is ja schon talent, nun ich bin trotzdem gegen die impfung da die grippe ja nun doch nicht sooo gefährlich ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> nicht jede impfung ist sinnvoll, keinwunder das unsere kinder immer mehr krank werden und das immunsystem nicht existiert bw. nicht so ausgeprägt ist das es sich gegen schnupfen etc. wehren kann



Äh:
Du weist schon, wie eine Impfung (im Sinne von vorbeugender Imunisierung) und das Immunsystem arbeiteten?


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

ja weiß ich, nur wenn gegen jeden muckenstich geimpft wird wie soll sich dann noch ein natürliches immunsystem aufbauen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

Muss wohl ein feminines "Ja" sein...
Eine Impfung ist nichts weiter als "Information" für das natürliche Immunsystem, dass dann die eigentliche Bekämpfung abwickelt. Da wird nicht der Aufbau von irgendwas verhindert, da wird der Aufbau von spezifischen Antikörpern gegen dieses Virus, der nunmal seine Zeit braucht (Zufallsprozess), vorzeitig ausgelöst, damit er bereits erfolgt ist, wenn der Körper mit einem aktiven Erreger infiziert wird.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

ähm ich bin RS und hab ne gewisse ahnung von medizin aber danke für deine ausführliche und richtige beschreibung was eine impfung im körper anrichtet, mal die ganzen nebenwirkungen und folgeschäden weggelassen stimmt das auch so.
nur das kinder die gegen alles geimpft sind öfters bzw. schneller grippe krank werden bzw. anfälliger sind gegenüber neuen krankheiten als kinder die eben nicht jede impfung abbekamen sollten man dazu einbinden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

Hast du dafür eine Statistik oder ist das bunt gemischtes Hörensagen?


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

nein ich habe keine statistik (glaube keiner die du selbst gefälscht hast) aber es ist etwas was in mediziner kreisen bekannt ist, wenn man mit einer guten oberärztin nachtschicht im praktikum hatte kommt man auf so manches thema zu sprechen unter anderem diesem. 

ich habe sicher auch keine lust jetzt tante goggle zu bemühen aber diese aussage sollte auch so bestand haben


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin sogar RA bei einer BF "Großstadt"!

Kinder die auf dem Land wohnen oder Strassenkinder aus den brasilianischen Slums haben mit das beste Imu-Sys. was es gibt. Bei den ist der Körper gewöhnt alles zu vernichten was da nicht in die Blutbahn gehört, sozusgen perfekt trainiert.
Es wird viel zu oft mit Medikamenten und Impfen hantiert, das mitlerweile die großen Industrie Staaten extreme Probleme haben um Viren oder Bakterien zu killen. Die meisten Viren oder Bakterien sind mitlerweile so mutiert, das nur noch Hammerdröhnungen von Antibothiker helfen. Einige Fieslinge sind mitlerweile sogar ganz immun gegen Antibiotika und Penicillin, sowie MRSA!

Impfen ist natürlich bei Leuten deren Leben auf dem Spiel steht sehr ratsam, weil die Nebenwirkungen meist harmloser sind wie der Tot.

Meine Kinder lasse ich drausen in dem größten Dreck herumwühlen und die bekommen so gut wie nie Medikament, nur wenn es garnicht mehr anders geht. Daher sind sie aber auch so gut wie nie Krank und wenn es mal doch kommt, das ist es auch ganz schnell wieder weg. 1-2 Tage 39,8 Fieber bischen Schnupfen und Husten und dann ist die Sache komplett vom Tisch.

Wir haben uns alle nicht Impfen lassen, weil ich mich vorher richtig schlau gemacht habe und wenn man die Sterberaten in den Länder gesehen hat, das sind die weit unter dem normalen Zahlen. In meinen Augen war es nur Panikmache hervorgerufen von den Pfarmakonzernen/Medien und nun ruft die Regierung dazu mit einer Kampanie auf sich Impfen zu lassen, weil sie sonst ein ganzen Arschvoll Impfstoff in die Tonne kloppen können und mal wieder Mio. Steuergelder verfeuert wurden, ohne sich mal genau drüber zu informieren. Denn selbst viele hochrangige Ärzte haben gesagt, das es alles Maßlos übertrieben sei. 

Jeder muß es halt selbst entscheiden, aber es handelt sich ja schließlich nicht um den *T-Virus von Umbrella*


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

danke dafür das ich nun doch nicht tante goggle bemühen muss. logisch das kranke menschen bestimmte dinge brauchen an impfungen ist klar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> nein ich habe keine statistik (glaube keiner die du selbst gefälscht hast) aber es ist etwas was in mediziner kreisen bekannt ist, wenn man mit einer guten oberärztin nachtschicht im praktikum hatte kommt man auf so manches thema zu sprechen unter anderem diesem.
> 
> ich habe sicher auch keine lust jetzt tante goggle zu bemühen aber diese aussage sollte auch so bestand haben



Das Problem ist halt, dass es jede Menge Befunde gibt, die auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich klingen, das aber eben nicht beweisen. So haben z.B. schon mehrere Studien einen Trend zu mehr Allergien bei in keimarmer Umgebung aufgewachsenen Kindern festgestellt und allgemein gibt es bei starkem Einsatz von Antibiotika&Co mehr resistente Erreger. 
(in der Umgebung - nicht zwangsläufig bei dem, der sie eingenommen hat. Jemand, der sie verweigert, gerät dann erst recht in Probleme. Allerdings ist die Medikamentation ja durchaus auch an die Gegend gebunden. D.h. wenn auf dem Land das nächste große Krankenhaus=Resistenzgenerator weiter weg ist, wird eher mal ne leichte Erkrankung einfach auskuriert und die Leute die Leute sind entsprechend abgehärtet. Mindestens genauso wichtig ist aber, dass sie gar nicht erst in die Nähe von hochproblematischen Erregern kommen)

Deswegen frag ich (auch aus privatem Interesse) nach einem expliziten Beleg für die Steigerung von Krankheitsfällen bei geimpften Personen.
Denn wie gesagt: Rein vom Mechanismus her erscheint das unlogisch.





Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar RA bei einer BF "Großstadt"!
> 
> Kinder die auf dem Land wohnen oder Strassenkinder aus den brasilianischen Slums haben mit das beste Imu-Sys. was es gibt. Bei den ist der Körper gewöhnt alles zu vernichten was da nicht in die Blutbahn gehört, sozusgen perfekt trainiert.
> Es wird viel zu oft mit Medikamenten und Impfen hantiert, das mitlerweile die großen Industrie Staaten extreme Probleme haben um Viren oder Bakterien zu killen. Die meisten Viren oder Bakterien sind mitlerweile so mutiert, das nur noch Hammerdröhnungen von Antibothiker helfen. Einige Fieslinge sind mitlerweile sogar ganz immun gegen Antibiotika und Penicillin, sowie MRSA!



Gleiche Frage auch an dich - expilizit Impfungen und Krankheitsfälle?
Das du vom "killen" von Viren durch Antibiotika sprichst, legt nahe, dass da was vermischt wird. Denn eigentlich sind Viren -als nicht-lebende Objekte- gar nicht zu "killen" und Antibiotika setzt man gegen Bakterien ein.



> und nun ruft die Regierung dazu mit einer Kampanie auf sich Impfen zu lassen, weil sie sonst ein ganzen Arschvoll Impfstoff in die Tonne kloppen können und mal wieder Mio. Steuergelder verfeuert wurden, ohne sich mal genau drüber zu informieren.



Mitlerweile wird versucht, die überschüssigen Impfdosen zu verkaufen...
Kommt davon, wenn Politiker sich mal wieder positiv hervortun wollen. Die habe Bevölkerung hat sich von der Panik um die Todesgrippe anstecken lassen, es wurden Warnungen vor "Pandemien" (ohne das jemand auf die eigentliche Bedeutung des Begriffs geachtet hat) verbreitet, dann fangen auch noch ausgewählte Kreise (Bundeswehr, Bundestag) an, auf eigene Rechnung Impfungen zu besorgen und das ganze auch noch im Sommerloch... - klar wollte sich da kein Politiker vorwerfen lassen, das Volk krepieren zu lassen. N paar Monate später hat sich die Angst verflüchtigt, aber die Lieferverträge natürlich nicht.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

[/QUOTE]Mitlerweile wird versucht, die überschüssigen Impfdosen zu verkaufen...
Kommt davon, wenn Politiker sich mal wieder positiv hervortun wollen. Die habe Bevölkerung hat sich von der Panik um die Todesgrippe anstecken lassen, es wurden Warnungen vor "Pandemien" (ohne das jemand auf die eigentliche Bedeutung des Begriffs geachtet hat) verbreitet, dann fangen auch noch ausgewählte Kreise (Bundeswehr, Bundestag) an, auf eigene Rechnung Impfungen zu besorgen und das ganze auch noch im Sommerloch... - klar wollte sich da kein Politiker vorwerfen lassen, das Volk krepieren zu lassen. N paar Monate später hat sich die Angst verflüchtigt, aber die Lieferverträge natürlich nicht.[/QUOTE]


tja das ist das was ich von anfang an mir dachte was passieren wird, schön ist ja wenn ein apotheker sagt das das ganze einfach unrealistisch ist und er selbst niemals platz gehabt hat für die menge die er nehmen sollte


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja ist schon klar das Antib. nur bei Bakterien hilft. Ich habe es mal locker formuliert, auch wenn das so nicht richtig ist, denn es soll ja auch jeder verstehen was gemeint ist und so ins Detail will ich auch garnicht gehen.

*"Gleiche Frage auch an dich - expilizit Impfungen und Krankheitsfälle?"*
Falls sich das jetzt darauf bezieht ob ich grundsätzlich gegen Medi. bin bzw. zu Impfen, natürlich nicht.
Medikamente und auch Impfstoff sollte nur dann verabreicht werden, wenn der eigene Körper nicht mehr in der Lage ist sich selbst regenerieren, sozusagen als unterstützung. 

Als damals meine Kinder dran waren mit Impfen, glaube da waren die so 1/2 J. alt, war ich erstmal nicht begeistert, weil ich der Meinung bin das Massern und Röteln, Windpocken eigentlich ganz gut für das Immunsys. sind wenn man es im Kindesalter mal hatte und dann gerade erst auf der Welt und schon wird den kleinen *Maschinen* der ganze mist reingedrückt. Mitlerweile Impft man das aber nicht mehr alles einzelnt sonder da gibts so eine Kombi-Impfe die auch noch für andere Sachen ist, glaube so sachen wie Kinderlehmung, Diphterie ect. Daher habe ich es damals für richtig gehalten sie zu Impfen.
Denke es ist auch immer ne Frage wofür man Impft. Alles was der Körper selber in den Griff kriegen kann, da bin ich kein Freund von, aber Kranheiten die dann recht schlimm sind so wie Kinderlehmung, Diphterie die dann halt auch zu bleibenden Schäden führen können oder auch für manche Tötlich sind, da sollte man schon Impfen.

Das Kinder vom Land ect. gesünder sind, da gibts ne Studie drüber, muß 1 x im J. zur Fortbildung Rettungsdienst, da wird sowas dann mal durchgekaut!
Stadtkinder sind wesendlich häufiger Krank und leider auch wesendlich häufiger an Allergien als Zwerge vom Land, wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe hat z.B. jedes 4 Stadtkind mind. eine allergie, auf dem Land ist es glaube ich jedes 25 Kind. 
Da es ja mitlerweile diese Kombiimpfe gibt, hat das auch kein Einfluss darauf, weil ja alle Kinder im 1. Lebensjahr damit geimpft werden, ausser einige wenige die strickt dagegen sind.

Ich bin einfach dagegen das für jedes jucken in der Nase gleich Penicillin eingeworfen wird oder wenn das Kind aus dem Sandkasten kommt gleich mit Desinfektionsmittel geduscht wird. Und auch beim Impfen sollte man eigentlich auch mal ein wenig sorgsamer umgehen und nicht immer gleich für jeden für alles impfen. 

Die Leute die schwere Erkrankungen haben und für die z.B. eine ausgewachsene Grippe Lebensgefährlich sein kann, sollte es natürlich tun, aber viele laufen auch zur jährlichen Grippeimpfung aus Bequemlichkeit und nicht aus Notwendigkeit. Wo liegt das Problem, dann liegt man ebend mal ne Woche flach was solls! Habe mich noch nie gegen Grippe impfen lassen und hatte seit ca. 8-10J. keine mehr. 
Hatte vor 2 Mon. mal Symtome der Grunzgrippe, was allerdings bei mir nach 12Std. erledigt war. Meine Kinder haben 3 Tage gebraucht, meine Frau hat es garnicht bekommen, getestet wird ja nicht mehr, daher wissen wir nicht mit Gewissheit ob sie es war, aber die Symtome waren halt alle da.

So gehe jetzt ins Bett, sonst ist mein Immunsystem morgen nicht ausgeschlafen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> *"Gleiche Frage auch an dich - expilizit Impfungen und Krankheitsfälle?"*
> Falls sich das jetzt darauf bezieht ob ich grundsätzlich gegen Medi. bin bzw. zu Impfen, natürlich nicht.



Nene. Das bezieht sich auf die von Ole88 aufgestellte und bislang nicht belegte These, dass geimpfte Leute leichter krank werden. Dein Post wurde von ihm als Beleg gewertet - von mir nicht.
Also wie gesagt: "Impfen --?--?--> höheres Krankheitsrisiko"?
Das es es Zusammenhänge (oder zumindest Anzeichen für solche) zwischen Antibiotikaeinsatz und Krankheiten, Umgebung in der Jugend und Allergien, Medikamentierung und schwachem Imunsystem,... gibt, ist mir bekannt. Aber über Impfungen habe ich da eben nie was spezifisches gehört und ich kann die These auch irgendwie nicht mit meinem Wissen über die Funktionsweise von Impfungen vereinen. Da können Impfungen das Immunsystem eigentlich nur verbessern. (sofern die Nebenwirkungen irgendwelcher Zusätze jetzt nicht direkt Immunzellen absterben lassen oder ähnliches  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nene. Das bezieht sich auf die von Ole88 aufgestellte und bislang nicht belegte These, dass geimpfte Leute leichter krank werden. Dein Post wurde von ihm als Beleg gewertet - von mir nicht.
> Also wie gesagt: "Impfen --?--?--> höheres Krankheitsrisiko"?
> Das es es Zusammenhänge (oder zumindest Anzeichen für solche) zwischen Antibiotikaeinsatz und Krankheiten, Umgebung in der Jugend und Allergien, Medikamentierung und schwachem Imunsystem,... gibt, ist mir bekannt. Aber über Impfungen habe ich da eben nie was spezifisches gehört und ich kann die These auch irgendwie nicht mit meinem Wissen über die Funktionsweise von Impfungen vereinen. Da können Impfungen das Immunsystem eigentlich nur verbessern. (sofern die Nebenwirkungen irgendwelcher Zusätze jetzt nicht direkt Immunzellen absterben lassen oder ähnliches  )


 
Ich schätze mal, dass er meint, dass Leute bei der Impfung eben davon krank werden, weil sie stärker auf den Impfstoff reagieren als andere.
Mein Bruder hat nach der Masern Impfung interessanter Weise sofort Masern bekommen, ich nicht.
Der Kinderarzt meinte, dass das vorkommt, wo die Quote liegt, weiß ich aber nicht.
Man könnte jedoch beim statistischen Bundesamt nachgucken, die haben eine tolle Webseite.


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (15. Dezember 2009)

keine macht der Pharmaindustrie. ich lass mich nicht mit irgendwelchen, langfristig ungetesteten zeug vollpumpen.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich nich bei sondern nach der impfung sprich allgemein wenn man gegen alles geeimpft wird


----------



## kmf (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich lass mich mit Pandemrix® nicht impfen. Mit Celvapan würde ich mich möglicherweise impfen lassen. Nur krieg ich das nicht. 

In den Erklärungen der emea zu den Impfstoffen steht bei Pandemrix®: 



> Die häufigsten Nebenwirkungen von Pandemrix® (beobachtet bei mehr als 1 von 10 geimpften Personen) sind Kopfschmerzen, Athralgie (Gelenkschmerzen), Myalgie (Muskelschmerzen), Reaktionen an der Injektionsstelle (Verhärtung, Schwellung, Schmerzen und Rötung), Fieber und Mattigkeit (Müdigkeit).​



Bei Celvapan steht folgendes:



> Die häufigste Nebenwirkung von Celvapan (beobachtet bei mehr als 1 von 10 geimpften Personen) sind Schmerzen an der Injektionsstelle.​


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs impfen lassen. 
Geiler Stoff, voll die Farben und das Feeling erst....


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

ähm ????? spamst du grad?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ähm ????? spamst du grad?


 
Nö, ich versuche eine neue Richtung in das Thema einzubauen.


----------



## Woohoo (15. Dezember 2009)

Er leidet noch an den Nebenwirkungen der Impfung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

Da wir hier kaum Frauen haben wollte ich das Thema mal aufgreifen und die Impfung wegen des Krebs ansprechen.
Das ist immer noch die zweit-häufigste Todesursache bei Frauen und da man mittels Impfen HVP verhindern kann (ein Virus der den Krebs auslösen kann), ist das schon sehr interessant.
Natürlich verhindert man den Krebs dadurch nicht, da es auch noch andere Faktoren gibt, aber immerhin ein Fortschritt, auch wenn die Impfung völlig überteuert ist, aber so ist das eben mit Pharmakonzernen, erst mal ans Knete machen denken.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

aso, nun ja so ist es nun mal die 3,2billionen euro umsatz müssen ja irgendwoher kommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ich versuche eine neue Richtung in das Thema einzubauen.



Das seh ich anders.
Wenn du ein komplett neues Thema aufziehen willst, dann mach bitte einen komplett neuen Thread auf.
Hier ist es ein bißchen zu sehr offtopic und damit Spam.
(die von dir verwendete Einstiegsformulierung sowieso)


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nene. Das bezieht sich auf die von Ole88 aufgestellte und bislang nicht belegte These, dass geimpfte Leute leichter krank werden. Dein Post wurde von ihm als Beleg gewertet - von mir nicht.
> Also wie gesagt: "Impfen --?--?--> höheres Krankheitsrisiko"?
> Das es es Zusammenhänge (oder zumindest Anzeichen für solche) zwischen Antibiotikaeinsatz und Krankheiten, Umgebung in der Jugend und Allergien, Medikamentierung und schwachem Imunsystem,... gibt, ist mir bekannt. Aber über Impfungen habe ich da eben nie was spezifisches gehört und ich kann die These auch irgendwie nicht mit meinem Wissen über die Funktionsweise von Impfungen vereinen. Da können Impfungen das Immunsystem eigentlich nur verbessern. (sofern die Nebenwirkungen irgendwelcher Zusätze jetzt nicht direkt Immunzellen absterben lassen oder ähnliches  )



Das ist mir jetzt nicht direkt bekannt. Ich weiß auch nur das bei einigen genau die Krankheit gerade ausbricht, weswegen sie sich haben Impfen lassen. Wie hoch da allerdings die Quote ist weiß ich nicht. Passiert aber anscheinend nicht selten, da ich doch auch schon einige kenne die z.B. nach der Grippe Impfe 2 Tage später diese direkt bekommen haben.
Eigentlich sollte das ja nicht passieren, weil ja ansich nur wirkungslose/abgetötete Viren/Bakterien oder sogar nur Teile der Erreger verwendet werden.
Wenn die Krankheit nach der Impfe allerdings dann ausbricht, ist deren Verlauf meist harmloser, als wenn man sich es auf normalem Wege einfängt!


----------



## Freeak (13. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich habe mich bisher nicht Impfen lassen und werde es auch nicht.  Zumal das eh nur Gigantomanische Pnaikmache ist, Weltweit Sterben an einer Normalen Grippe Jährlich mehr Menschen als jetzt in den paar Monaten der Schweinegrippe.


----------



## Geko (19. Januar 2010)

Ich werde mich jetzt auch nicht mehr Impfen lassen. Nachdem mein Kumpel die Schweinegrippe hatte und das als nicht viel schlimmer als die normale Grippe empfunden hat. Sehe ich da bei mir kein Bedarf dafür.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Januar 2010)

Nein.

Warum wurde denke ich gesagt (profitgeile Pharmaindustrie, "Seuchen"hetze etc.)


----------



## The_Final (19. Januar 2010)

[X] Nein
Die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung geht nicht auf. Da die Schweinegrippe einer der weniger gefährlichen Grippestämme ist, sehe ich keinen Grund für übertrieben Panik, und gegen Grippe hab ich mich bisher noch nie impfen lassen.


----------



## insekt (26. Januar 2010)

Wie der Vater meiner Freundin (Leitender Arzt bei der BA für Arbeit) sagte: Gott sei Dank hat die Schweinegrippe die normale saisonale Grippe dieses Jahr verdrängt, so sind dieses Jahr nur knapp 200 Personen statt wie normalerweise um die 10000 gestorben.


----------



## kress (26. Januar 2010)

[x]nein: Da völlig übertrieben, man sagt das eine normale Grippe schlimmer sei als Schweinegrippe.


----------



## A3000T (27. Januar 2010)

Nein - Verrecken müssen wir eh alle mal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

Ich schlage mal vor, dass es hier (oder gar nicht) weitergeht.


----------

